# Ford 3000 dual fuel filter bleed screws



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Pardon my ignorance but when changing the filters how do you bleed them ? I see no bleed screws unless you use the bolts that attach the filters. Or do you you just use the priming pump ? I am missing something.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

See manual, page 53 (pdf page 59):
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

In the photo you posted....The bleed screw for your filter base is on the secondary side of the base (right side of the photo). Above and behind the center bolt and to the right of the two bolts holding the base assembly to the intake manifold. It's basically a 3/8" NC bolt with a sealing washer. Loosen that plug/bolt (whatever you care to call it) and wait until fuel begins to run out the hole. You may want to remove it completely for faster results. Then tighten it back up and move on the the pump.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Fedup said:


> In the photo you posted....The bleed screw for your filter base is on the secondary side of the base (right side of the photo). Above and behind the center bolt and to the right of the two bolts holding the base assembly to the intake manifold. It's basically a 3/8" NC bolt with a sealing washer. Loosen that plug/bolt (whatever you care to call it) and wait until fuel begins to run out the hole. You may want to remove it completely for faster results. Then tighten it back up and move on the the pump.


I thought that the text and arrow would tell...


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Wirlybird (12 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> In the photo you posted....The bleed screw for your filter base is on the secondary side of the base (right side of the photo). Above and behind the center bolt and to the right of the two bolts holding the base assembly to the intake manifold. It's basically a 3/8" NC bolt with a sealing washer. Loosen that plug/bolt (whatever you care to call it) and wait until fuel begins to run out the hole. You may want to remove it completely for faster results. Then tighten it back up and move on the the pump.


HI,
I see this is an older post but my question is this.
Are the bleeder screw/bolts just a standard bolt or do they have a hole in them?
One of mine is stripped out so I am going to retap the mounts bleeder hole and get a new bolt.
I noticed the other bleeder has a hole in the bottom of the bolt. Have not pulled it to see the rest.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My rule of thumb is I usually fill the fuel filter on my Kubota with diesel before installing it on the filter boss (clean diesel only).


----------

